# IP Problem - ISPConfig 2.2.27 und debian lenny



## sven (31. Okt. 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe habe ISPConfig 2.2.27 unter debian lenny installiert und habe Probleme die IP - Adressen über  ISPConfig einzurichten.

Die Ips werden im backend angezeigt, aber nicht im System konfiguriert. Macht es Sinn die Ips in der /etc/interfaces händig einzurichten, oder kann 
das dann später zu Problemen führen?

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Sven


----------



## Till (31. Okt. 2008)

Die Konfiguration der IP Adressen ist in ISPConfig standardmäßig deaktiviert, da ISPConfig nur Setups mit einer Netzwerkkarte (eth0) konfigurieren kann. Wenn Du nur eine Netzwerkkarte hast, kannst Du die automatische IP Konfiguration in der Datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php aktivieren. Ansonsten müsstest Du die Konfiguration in /etc/network/interfaces manuell vornehmen.


----------



## sven (31. Okt. 2008)

Ich habe jetzt die folgende Zeile auf 1 gesetzt

$go_info["server"]["network_config"] = 1; // 0 = none, 1 = automatic

Hat auf Anhieb funktioniert. Danke und Grüße.


----------



## rawe28 (2. Nov. 2008)

Zitat von sven:


> Ich habe jetzt die folgende Zeile auf 1 gesetzt
> 
> $go_info["server"]["network_config"] = 1; // 0 = none, 1 = automatic
> 
> Hat auf Anhieb funktioniert. Danke und Grüße.


Hallo Sven,

ich habe den selben Eintrag vorgenommen wie Du, weiß jetzt aber nicht, mit welchem Befehl ich die Sache starten muß. 

Könntest Du mir bitte weiterhelfen?

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2008)

Du musst eine IP in ISPConfig hinzufügen oder löschen.


----------



## rawe28 (3. Nov. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Du musst eine IP in ISPConfig hinzufügen oder löschen.


Danke, werde es gleich mal versuchen.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## rawe28 (3. Nov. 2008)

*Problem - ISPConfig 2.2.27 und debian lenny*

Hallo Till, 
( ich bin jetzt nicht sicher, ob ich das Thema hier weiterführen soll oder nicht, weil mein Problem ja eigentlich ist, das die IP-Adressen erreichbar sind, der Domainname aber nicht. Unter Debian-etch.)

Ich hab also alle IP´s aus dem Subnetz in ISPConfig gelöscht, die Dienste alle neu gestrtet und einen Reboot ausgeführt.

Die IP´s wurden bis auf eine , die letzte; auch richtig erkannt. Nur besteht das Problem nach wie vor unverändert.

Kannst Du hier anschauen, wenn Du möchtest.

http://78.46.254.178/
http://78.46.254.181/
http://78.46.254.177/
http://78.46.254.179
http://78.46.254.180/

Über´s Wochenende hab ich schon alles mögliche ausprobiert, kriege es aber nicht gebacken.

Hast Du eine Ahnung, was es sein könnte?

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## rawe28 (3. Nov. 2008)

Zitat von rawe28:


> Hallo Till,
> ( ich bin jetzt nicht sicher, ob ich das Thema hier weiterführen soll oder nicht, weil mein Problem ja eigentlich ist, das die IP-Adressen erreichbar sind, der Domainname aber nicht. Unter Debian-etch.)
> 
> Ich hab also alle IP´s aus dem Subnetz in ISPConfig gelöscht, die Dienste alle neu gestrtet und einen Reboot ausgeführt.
> ...


Habe vergessen zu sagen, daß sich Proftpd und manchmal auch Bind, nicht aus ISPConfig heraus starten lassen. Dies muß ich immer über die Kommandozeile machen. Bei diesen beiden Diensten erhalte ich auch keine Warnung, wnn sie nicht laufen. Beim Apache schon


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2008)

Dann überprüfe docj mal mittels dig befehl, ob die Domain auf die neue IP verweist.


----------



## rawe28 (3. Nov. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Dann überprüfe docj mal mittels dig befehl, ob die Domain auf die neue IP verweist.


Hab jetzt die DNS-Einträge in ISPConfig gemacht und jetzt sind die Domainnamen auch pingbar. Das waren sie vorher nicht.
Trotzdem lassen sie sich noch nicht aufrufen.
Inder /apache2/httpd.conf habe ich die virtuellen Hosts indieser Form angelegt


> ######################################
> # Vhost: www.florrinda.eu:80
> ######################################
> #
> ...


Hab auch alle Dienste neu gestartet und einen Reboot gemacht. Die Domain ist trotzdem noch nicht erreichbar. Wo mach ich den Fehler?


Gruß

Ralph

Nachtrag:
@Till
antworte mal noch nicht auf die Fragen, ich glaube, das Problem löst sich gerade.
Ich melde mich dann, wenn ich soweit bin.


----------



## sven (23. Juli 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Die Konfiguration der IP Adressen ist in ISPConfig standardmäßig deaktiviert, da ISPConfig nur Setups mit einer Netzwerkkarte (eth0) konfigurieren kann. Wenn Du nur eine Netzwerkkarte hast, kannst Du die automatische IP Konfiguration in der Datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php aktivieren. Ansonsten müsstest Du die Konfiguration in /etc/network/interfaces manuell vornehmen.


Ich bin gerade dabei ISPconfig3 zu testen. Schaut bisher super aus. Nur leider bekomme ich die automatische IP Konfiguration nicht hin, bzw. finde die passende Config nicht.

Kannst Du mir bitte den entsprechenden Config-Pfad nennen, bzw. den Parameter den ich ändern muss?

Viele Dank.

Sven


----------



## Till (23. Juli 2009)

Du hast Dich hier an einen ISPConfig 2 thread ran gehängt. ISPConfig 2 ist eine komplett andere Software als ISPConfig 3, somit sind alle Antworten dieses Threads für ISPConfig 3 nicht relevant.

In ISPConfig 3 machst Du einfach unter system > server config auf dem server tab bei Netzwerk Konfiguration einen Haken. Das wird aber nur für debian linux und ubuntu unterstützt.


----------



## sven (23. Juli 2009)

Danke hat wunderbar geklappt.


----------

